# Pregnancy and rectal prolapse?



## claroj

Hi, I hope someone can give me some advice about this. I haven't told anyone my concerns, I am too embarassed and ashamed about it, plus it didn't cause me any problems until now...I believe that for the last 2 years I have had an rectal prolapse (caused by hours sitting on toilet with IBS plus a really bad stomach virus in which I was violently sick and had D). Basically, when I have a bowel movement some of my insides come out. It's like a tubular red muscle which comes out and then goes back in again. It's not painful and has never gone any worse (in fact think its got better). As I say, it doesn't bother me and I haven't felt the need to tell anyone or have it looked into.However, now I am pregnant and am terrified that when I start pushing in labour:a) my insides will fall out I will be so embarassed because it's so disgusting!c) I might seriously damage myself and end up incontinent.However, I am too embarassed to tell the midwife because I don't want to have to 'show' anyone. Also, when I've looked on the internet it says that the surgery you need to fix it is quite major and means you have to have 6 weeks + off work - I just couldn't go through with that because it would mean my family and work would find out what was wrong with me. I have only told about 3 people I've got IBS as I am soo embarassed about it all (I've had it 20years and it plagues my life!).So my questions are: - do you think my concerns about pushing in labour are correct? - do you think the midwives will have seen anything like that before? - do I have to have surgery if it's not bothering me?HELP!!


----------



## BQ

Ash,


> quote:a) my insides will fall out I will be so embarassed because it's so disgusting!c) I might seriously damage myself and end up incontinent.


a) If you are prolapsing when you push a BM out.. you will prolapse when you are pushing that baby out as they actually tell you to pretend you are pushing a BM to push properly in labor.B)I would think that you won't be embarrassed.. you will be eager to see that baby and be thinking all about the baby.There is nothing disgusting about giving birth.It is an honor, a priviledge, a gift and a blessing.c)Yup, I am afraid I agree with you here.. you may do more damage by not telling them til you are at the pushing point and actually pushing.First off... I don't think there is _any_thing for you to be ashamed or embarrassed about. And yes, I'm sure the midwife and anyone else that will be examining you has seen rectal prolapse before. (And probably other stuff too. Let's face it.. they see loads of bottom ends in various conditions.. everyday. So do not worry.) Also.. forgive me, but I think it is very unwise for you to keep this information from them though. I have no idea how this will impact your labor and delivery. The midwife _will_ know though. And she will I am sure keep this confidential. (Here it would be illegal for her to tell anyone other than the staff that needs to know, anything about you unless you give written permission for certain individuals to know.)If you do indeed have rectal prolapse, which, for sure, we don't know that as you haven't been diagnosed with it.. but let's just say.. you do have it. Now let's say, you tell no one. Now let's say you are into labor and it is time to push and you still haven't told anyone.... What would happen if you then had the prolapse be apparent while pushing and the staff may need to accomodate that.. but would have to do so in a rush..... etc>>>>>>Where does that leave your baby? It is very important that your midwife knows your concerns and your total condition. Keeping this from her is not good for you and certainly not good for your baby.Maybe you do Not have a prolapse or maybe you have a minor prolapse that can be dealt with in a way other than surgery??? What if... it isn't all that bad at all?You won't know unless you tell your midwife and have her make a determination about what to do that is best for you and the baby.**IF** and I mean IF you have a prolapse that needs surgical correction.. No one at work needs to know anything other than you need an operation. They do not need to know what kind etc. That is your business and personal.And honestly how bad would it be to have your family or some of your family there to help and support you? Everyone has medical issues from time to time. It is just your body.. nothing to be ashamed of.My Mom experienced a rectal prolapse for the first time while delivering my sister. She needed surgery right away after she delivered to fix it. She came from a very staid and formal family. Bodily things were _never_ discussed or even admitted. LOL And trust me.. all my grandparents were concerned about was her health and that she and my sis were alright.Personally I think you are doing yourself and perhaps the baby harm in fretting over this and not telling anyone. It is critical that you inform your midwife. And I would strongly urge you to tell someone in your family. You can be very matter of fact about it. Just state the facts and keep them separate from your emotions. I am sure you will feel loads better about all of this once you tell them. They say.. the anticipation is always worse than the actual event... so try not to worry and go at it as if you were telling them you have a bruised arm or something else.Or imagine them in their underwear as you are telling them.. LOL Use anything that gets ya through that moment and keep in mind.. it will be a *just* a moment as you tell them and it will then be out in the open. You will feel so much better hon.Congratulations on your pregnancy and all the best!







((((((((((((Ash))))))))))))BQ


----------



## boxgirl73

I'm sure they may suggest a c-section.


----------



## 14758

I have the same issue. I am just now 6 months pregnant and beginning to fear that pushing will only worsen matters. Have you spoken to anyone? I too am too embarrassed to bring this up.. My husband is the only one that knows. For me I think it is minor, only occurs if really straining, which I have consciously avoided. I suppose it started with constipation, although I wasn't really aware of that. It doesn't hurt and only happens rarely. However, with the stress of childbirth pushing I am very afraid it will worsen. Does anyone think a c-section will be recommended? I don't want to have surgery to correct, as it really doesn't impede my daily life... just want to have a healthy delivery and recovery. Please help!!! I will eventually consult my doctor, I am just trying to gain the courage to do so..


----------



## 16001

I found telling my friends and family has helped so much. They now try to understand when I can't make it to dinner or work or whatever. I am 8 month pregnant and and terrified that I will squirt out a bunch of diarrhea during labor. My next appointment I am going to ask my OB about this. I agree that you really need to talk about it. I have had IBS since I was born and for years I never told anyone, well my parents knew. When I finally did it was embarrasing but well worth it. Because of the prolapse they may even have you schedual a cesarian so you don't cause any major problems. It may not be the course you want, but it could be the best for your health.


----------

